# Eminence Speakers



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Has anyone tried out the Eminence Speaker line: Patriots and Red Coats? 

I was tired of the sound of my amp (Traynor YCV20WR) and I found that the Traynor was kinda tempermental when it came to pedals - some great pedals sounded ok and others which I didn't like sounded OK with this amp. I did a tube change (Sovteks to JJ's) which improved things somewhat but just not enough. A local salesperson suggested I swap the Greenback for a Vintage 30. I couldn't find a Vintage 30 at a decent price so I did some research and came up with the Governor. Picked it up for $90 at L&M. I threw the Governor in and WOW! Unbelievable difference. Sounds like a totally different amp. My OD pedals sound great through this speaker. Apparently it's similar to a Vintage 30 I've never tried a Vintage 30 so I can't really do a comparison. I'm sold on this line: reasonably priced speakers that sound fantastic. 

Anyone else had experiences with Eminence speakers?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Eminence makes good speakers.

They also make alot of them and there are many unbranded OEMs that are made by Eminence. I believe (not sure, just speculating here) that they are probably the bigest speaker manufacturer in North America.

Changing speakers is a bit like changing strings, new speakers take time to break in and mellow out a bit and they fatigue over time. If you swap out the same make/model of speaker in your amp with a brand new one of the same make/model, you will notice a difference (in some cases drastic) in the sound of your cabinet.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I put a 12"' Legend in my Ampeg and it sounds great..


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I had read somewhere that you can break in a speaker to some degree by running white noise through them for ??? hours. So I installed this speaker and ran white noise from the radio through it for 6 hours. Don't know if it actually broken in but it sure sounds nice now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've just bought a Private Jack. I've yet to install it (and break it in). Give me time.


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

I use the Wizard in my closed back cabs and the Private Jack in open backs. Both are excellent speakers and tremendous values. 

I chose the Wiz over the PJ and Gov for the closed back cab because, IMO, it had a more balanced sound. The Gov was a little darker and the PJ a little more edgy. The Wiz can produce amazing clean, chimey tones and then beautiful thick OD and distorted tones. Very cool!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I was thinking of getting a Private Jack but decided on the Governor because from what I had read it was more like a Vintage 30. I'm still intrigued with the Private Jack. I have a Red White and Blues to throw into a 1x12 closed back cab. I had it in the combo first but it was too shrill/chimey for me. Nice tight bass but the high end was too much. I'll see if the cab tames it a bit. I'm going to see how that pairs up with the Governor. I'm building a 2X12 right now to go with my Epi Valve Jr. (love that little thing). I've got a Greenback and a 70/80 to put into it. If I ever finish it, I will post some pictures.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I use a Private Jack in a ported 1x12 EarCandy cab and it sounds great. It did take a while to break in though.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I recently purchased a Randall Lynch Box Head and Cab. The cab speakers are Eminence Super V... George Lynch signature speakers. As a long time Greenback user I am very pleased with these speakers... sounded good out of the box but now that they are broken in they sound Great! Vintage British type voice.

Khing


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Eminence has a demo cd available with samples of all their different models. I think the Tonker Lite is killer...under 5lbs ea.

Andy


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

I bought an Eminence legend V12 from L&M for 70 bucks (that one is supposed to their version of a Vintage 30). I replaced one of the speaks in my 4x12 with it (I like to have different ones in their for recording, I mic up whichever one the song calls for). It definitely sounds like the Vintage 30s in my buddy's Marshall 4x12. His are a little nicer sounding because they were pre-broken in by Avatar (Hellatones). Mine only has maybe 2 hours of actual loud playing on it so it's a little crisp. I find V30s and my Legend V12 to be a little scooped sounding compared to other speaks... both in my cab and my buddy's cab which has a mix of V30 and Heritage G12H30... have lots of top high end sizzle but not as much mid to mid treble. This can make them sound quieter or less efficient in the same cab with other speaks. Great for taming dowm a harsh sounding guitar or amp though. I really like them mixed with other speakers but I think I might find them a little lacking in certain areas of the spectrum by themselves. After putting a Gibson '57 Classic Plus pickup in my SG which has tons of top end sizzle and bite on its own, my Legend V12 seems to accentuate that to being a bit over the top since I find this speaker has alot of that same top end sizzle. Sounds good though mixed with the Soldano X12000 speaker that's also in my cab which is a custom voiced Eminence made for Soldano years back... it has more mids and no top sizzle so it all balances out. By the way, Mike Soldano now loads his cabs with the Legend V12s... that's why I thought I'd try one out in my Epiphone So-Cal cabinet which is a Chinese built clone of the Soldano 4x12... Mike licensed his design to Epiphone.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I had read somewhere that you can break in a speaker to some degree by running white noise through them for ??? hours. So I installed this speaker and ran white noise from the radio through it for 6 hours. Don't know if it actually broken in but it sure sounds nice now.


Avatar breaks in their Hellatones (Celestion Vintage 30 and G12H30 Heritage) by running loud music through them for 15 hours (overnight in the shop's off hours).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the Eminence Governor in my YCX112 cab. I find it much better than the Celestion Vintage 30. I think the new Celestions are overpriced. I also have the Eminence Legend GB128, their clone of the greenbacks, and they are actually much better sounding than the original greenbacks that I have heard so far.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have used the governor and red fang in the 12's and the lil buddy and ramrod 10's. 

The governor was excellent, a lot like a V30 Celestion with less cone cry at high volumes. 

The red fang is good also, i'm using it right now in my 112 cab with my Dr.Z Z28, and it very nice. I prefer the celestion blue, but it is very good. I find the red fang a bit brighter, less detailed in the mids, but it has a better bass response for sure than the blue, and the 30 watt power handling is a bonus. 

The little buddy is very nice, darker than most, but with great mids and sounds fantastic overdriven, really smooth. The ramrod is brighter with really aggressive mids, and a much snappier response overall. I prefer the lil buddy but YMMV, both are good.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

SkunkWorks said:


> Avatar breaks in their Hellatones (Celestion Vintage 30 and G12H30 Heritage) by running loud music through them for 15 hours (overnight in the shop's off hours).


Guess I was on the right track then. Excellent. Does anyone know if Eminence makes a speaker similar to the Jensen C??N or Weber 12F150??


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

FWIW The V12 and red fang sound deadly together. Once broken in the V12 is kind of rolled off on the highs. But it is a killer cone.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Guess I was on the right track then. Excellent. Does anyone know if Eminence makes a speaker similar to the Jensen C??N or Weber 12F150??



That's the one thing Eminence doesn't really seem to make. If they did, I would be very interested to try one. I think some of the speakers in the Legen series are about as close as they get to any Jensen repros.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

Never tried it but Weber writes that the Sig 12B is an economical choice for C12N replacement


----------



## mad dog (May 10, 2007)

The Emi that most reminds me of the Weber 12F150 is a 10", the copperhead. These are really fine speakers, perfect for vibrolux reverbs just to name one. They have much efficiency and volume, also a solid bass, matched with a vintage type warmth and smoothness. In some ways similar to CRexes, my other favorite Emi speaker. Both of these have beautiful OD sounds when you get them loud. Not harsh in any way.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

In a word I hate to say this tho, cause I dont want a run on them before I can snag 4 for my cabinet, but if youre looking for a fender sound , the freakin patriot Cannavbbis Rexs are A_W_E_S_O_M_E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I built a 2x12 (same dimensions as the 1936, better materials) to go with my Marshall 30th anniversary head and loaded it with one Governor and a Wizard. I get great sounds out of that cab, clean or dirty even into metal territory it always sounds real nice. 

putting these 2 speakers in the same cab was actually reccommended to me by one of the technicians at Eminence, apparently they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a Lady Luck? (they're in epiphone cabs)


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Jims said:


> Has anyone ever used a Lady Luck? (they're in epiphone cabs)


Yes, that's what came in my Epiphone So-Cal 412SL cabinet which is a Soldano licensed clone of their 4x12. They're not bad. Mike Soldano himself told me in an email that he likes the cabinet but finds the Lady Lucks a bit crisp for his taste... I would have to agree now that I have replaced 2 of them with something else and use a thick blanket to cover up the Lady Lucks when I record (actually, even when I'm just playing around too). I put in a Legend V12 and an X12000 which was a custom Eminence made specifically for Soldano cabinets years back... the Soldano 4x12s are now loaded with the Legend V12s.

EDIT

Have now replaced the remaining 2 Lady Lucks with G12H30's... so no Lady Lucks in the cab at all anymore.


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

SkunkWorks said:


> Yes, that's what came in my Epiphone So-Cal 412S cabinet which is a Soldano licensed clone of their 4x12. They're not bad. Mike Soldano himself told me in an email that he likes the cabinet but finds the Lady Lucks a bit crisp for his taste... I would have to agree now that I have replaced 2 of them with something else and use a thick blanket to cover up the Lady Lucks when I record (actually, even when I'm just playing around too). I put in a Legend V12 and an X12000 which was a custom Eminence made specifically for Soldano cabinets years back... the Soldano 4x12s are now loaded with the Legend V12s.



Yeah, I've been thinking about splurging on the Epi 1x12 to go with my Valve Junior, Most other 1x12's I've looked at (avatar, lopoline, etc.) are a fair bit pricier, so it's looking like it'd be worth it even if I did replace the speaker...


----------



## moo55 (Aug 7, 2007)

I just bought a Ragin Cajun 10" for my Fender Frontman 25R It's pretty damn loud and clean! I installed it today so the jury is still out.
I also bought 2 legend M12's for My Ultmate Chorus. Better overall sound, and again more volume and clean clean clean! I have a Stage 1600 with Celestions in it and I HATE the sound of the speakers! I swapped the Eminence speakers out of the Ultmate Chorus and Viola, the Stage1600 was a decent sounding amp after all.I can't for the life of me figure why Fender went Celestion in ome of their amps.
Just my 2 cents.
Good forum boys
Moo


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have red fangs, a wizard, a tonker, & private jacks

really like the private jack in a closed 4x12, they sound awesome, very Cream-era clapton with my superPA, I think they're my fave emi speaker

however I think the 50w power rating may be a bit optimistic, I've gone thru a few..either that or there are QC problems with the voice coil adhesives

tonker sounds harsh to me, maybe it's not the best with power tube distortion? I'm a gtr+cranked amp guy, so no pedals etc

red fang is the same cone as a private jack, they sound good but I'm not blown away by them

also have a celestion gold but haven't had much time to test it


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm interested in their greenback copy.. anyone heard it?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, that is the private jack...I think they sound great :rockon2:

but I've gone thru 3 of them over time, in a 4x12, with a '66 100w marshall ( scoped at ~105w cranked )


unless they have purely been QC problems with the voice coil assembly falling apart, I'd suspect the 50w power rating


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought they were the GB128? I've also read that the private jacks are clones though.. eminence with its 30 different lines lol. I've read 4 25 watt speakers are not even recommended for a 100 watt amp so that might be the factor. Maybe pushing them a tad too far? I should be ok on a 50 watter though. I def don't want to have to replace them 3 months down the line..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> I thought they were the GB128?


That was pretty much what I thought too. And I don't think it's discontinued although I have not seen the 16ohm version lately.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

according to eminence, the PJ's are greenback clones with a 50w rating

supposedly the GB12 legends are no longer made


I wonder if they are actually the same speaker design? once they went "redcoat" with their marketing, it prolly didn't make sense to have any popular speakers that aren't incorporated into the new scheme


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Strange, too bad they discontinued them seeing as the more favourable reviews i read were for the legends over the jack!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have never heard of anyone comparing the two...where did you see the reviews?

thx


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

It wasn't a direct thread comparing the two but a few people who had played both and also based on the harmony central reviews... seems the GB12's were more consistently "enjoyed" as opposed to the jack who some people felt were a bit harsh. I'm honestly thinking right now that my amps aren't the problem, its my speakers.... its driving me crazy, can't get rid of these freaking peircing highs. v30's, g12h30's, they all got these freakin highs that annoy the $hit out of me. Might need beem blockers or just get those sammis and see if they even the spectrum out for me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

If you like Vintage 30's then the you may want to try out an eminence "The Governor". I had one in a Traynor combo and it sounded great. I've never tried a Vintage 30 but The Governor has been described as a Vintage 30 without the annoying highs.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> If you like Vintage 30's then the you may want to try out an eminence "The Governor". I had one in a Traynor combo and it sounded great. I've never tried a Vintage 30 but The Governor has been described as a Vintage 30 without the annoying highs.


Wouldn't it be possible tweak the treble on the EQ to soften the highs? 

I wonder. Is 2x50 watt speakers a good idea for an amp that puts out 80-100watt rms?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I would say no. Personally I would go with at least 75W to be on the safe side.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I would say no. Personally I would go with at least 75W to be on the safe side.


I'm asking because the speakers I'm looking at (Sammi Sounds ME300B50) have 50watt rms and 100watt max handling. So, 2x100 at max is still more than the amps 160 watt at max (if you crank the amp to the max with tons of pedals boosting the signal). But, tone-wise it might not be that great of an idea. I might just get their 100watt speaker instead. 

What do you think of a pair of the WGS Vintage 30 clones? Would they work in an 80watt amp, or would it still be pushing it a little too close?


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't go with the 100 watt sammis! The 40 and 50 watters are the ones getting the good reviews for guitar. I'm thinking of getting 2 50 watters as i have heard them in person and they are full and "darker" sounding without the damn highs that have been driving me crazy. As for the WGS v30 clones.. i don't like mine, but plenty of people love theirs. Again, its that harsh high end for me. Also thinner then my g12h30's which surprisingly, also have high end that annoys me. I'm either goign sammi or the g12-65 clones when they come out. So if your amp puts out 80 watts, you are fine with 100.. if it puts out 100, then go with a mix of a 50 watt sammi with somethign with a higher power rating like an eminence..


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Don't go with the 100 watt sammis! The 40 and 50 watters are the ones getting the good reviews for guitar. I'm thinking of getting 2 50 watters as i have heard them in person and they are full and "darker" sounding without the damn highs that have been driving me crazy. As for the WGS v30 clones.. i don't like mine, but plenty of people love theirs. Again, its that harsh high end for me. Also thinner then my g12h30's which surprisingly, also have high end that annoys me. I'm either goign sammi or the g12-65 clones when they come out. So if your amp puts out 80 watts, you are fine with 100.. if it puts out 100, then go with a mix of a 50 watt sammi with somethign with a higher power rating like an eminence..


The amp puts out 80 watts rms, 160 watts max. The 50 watt Sammis can handle up to 100 watt each. I'm just concerned with excessive cone distortion. Then again, how often do you play at home at full volume, right?

I might get a pair of the 50 watt and 100 watt Sammis just for the heck of it. I can get the 50 watt ones for less than 30$ each and the 100 watt ones for about 32$ each (I live in Korea). I could mail them home and they'd still be cheaper than in North America. I just worry that my amp is underpowered for two 100 watt speakers. They might sound kind of flat with my amp unless I play at really high volumes. 

I'm not moving back to Canada until at least next summer...and my amp is in New Brunswick, so I've got plenty of time to make up my mind on the Sammis. I doubt the price will go up much...and they might come out with a wider range of products by then.

But...I've certainly got my mind set on a pair of the g12-65 clones, too. Those should be pretty darn sweet. I've also ordered a pair of the WGS Classic Lead already (at 20$ each, it's a deal I just can't afford to miss). 

I'll build cabs for the speakers that I don't install in the combo.


----------

